# Wapaghoulie Fountain



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I use this at our Harleyween Parties...did this one in '05

















I don't think i have a night shot but at night you can't see the tube from the fountain in the cauldron
the other cauldrons and one skull are the fogging kind and 2 solar skulls


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice, I like that. I take it that is something to drink being pumped out? If it is what kind of pump did you use and is it safe for food. I want to make someting like that for a party but dont know where to get a pump for it other than pond pumps at the hardware store.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Really Cool. I think you could use a small pond pump. If it's like any of the parties I've been to in Wisc., the alchol will kill off anything a new pond pump can throw in there. (Key word new, not an old one out of the back yard)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes it it used for a mostly alcohol based drink
I used a ..Pondmaster-magnetic drive utility pump
has a washable foam pre filter
no maintenence-only one moving part
80 gph max flow 3ft shut off
completely submersible , use in or out of water or will work in 1/2 inch of water
NOT oil filled-can't leak
uses 3/8 ID or 1/2 inch ID vinyl tubing
6 ft ground power cord
it was about 50 or 60 i'm not sure was xmas gift a few yrs ago but was bought at Steins garden center here in WI


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cool Lily.

Run tonic water through ( ala gin and tonic) it glows in the blacklight.

hint hint hint.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Slimy 
You saying I should have a Martiniween of sorts party
haha 
sounds like a plan stan


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, I am gonna have to make one of these.


----------

